# Living in Paradise



## Reinaknits (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi hello from Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

I knit, crochet, needlepoint decorative stitches...designs.

I am knitting a scarf now using Red Heart Boutique Treasure, color way is
Candied...using #10 1/2 bamboo needles.

I just purchased color way Abstract...will use #11 bamboo needles.

I am new to this site...
"HaPpY sTiTcHiNg" and "KnIttInG"~~~~~<3 Reina


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi from Scotland


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

hello from Ontario


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome from Huntington Beach. Ca. I used to live in LV and still have family there.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

marg 123 said:


> Hi from Scotland


Your avatar is BEAUTIFUL marg123!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

helloooo from B.C. Canada BIG welcome
:thumbup: Anita


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

hello from Vegas too!!!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you knitnSleep. Photo of flowers in back garden.


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome from Southern Ontario,Canada.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and hot Arizona.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

welcome from Texas.


----------



## Reinaknits (Jun 22, 2014)

I added an avatar!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi and welcome from South Africa.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from California!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

Kia Ora from New Zealand


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome from Western Pa.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome...from Florida....


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pa. Nice to have you with us


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi from Jacksonville FL. My husband's brother lives in Vegas. I'm trying to convince my husband that we really need to go see his brother.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan, near Hell--really! Google it!


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello Reina and welcome from England :-D


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome from St Petersburg Florida.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi and welcome from Western WA.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome from North Carolina mountains.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the group from VA


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to the Paradise of knitting. Coming out your way in early September. First time to Vegas. Is there anything I shouldn't miss? Any great yarn stores? Thanks.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome from the Northeast (Maine).


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

welcome to the forum from Tennessee ~


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome from Virginia.......you sure live in a "fun" place!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

Reinaknits said:


> Hi hello from Las Vegas, Nevada, USA
> 
> I knit, crochet, needlepoint decorative stitches...designs.
> 
> ...


Hello from Florida and welcome to our forum.


----------



## pussy (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome from Nottinghamshire England


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## bgscott (May 31, 2014)

Welcome from Northeastern Oklahoma.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello from Pa - enjoy the Paradise.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome Reina! I'm sure you will really enjoy this forum! There are friendly, helpful people here, with inspiration constantly! You sound like a very busy lady! Have a great time crafting!


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

Kia Ora 

Also From Auckland New Zealand

I hope you get as much enjoyment from this site as I have, I have been knitting for 40 + years and this site has still given me so many brilliant tips my work is improving by leaps and bounds.....


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Obsessed said:


> Welcome to the Paradise of knitting. Coming out your way in early September. First time to Vegas. Is there anything I shouldn't miss? Any great yarn stores? Thanks.


 :lol: I would say "obsessed" doesn't begin to describe you! You have got to be the only person on earth going to Vegas and wondering where to find the yarn stores!!!! :lol:


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

You live in one of my favorite cities. Welcome!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Paradise??? And here I was looking down the street to see if you were out on your porch knitting . . .


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi and welcome from another Las Vegan


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Welcome from Australia


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

kathycam said:


> :lol: I would say "obsessed" doesn't begin to describe you! You have got to be the only person on earth going to Vegas and wondering where to find the yarn stores!!!! :lol:


Not a gambler! This is tail end of Canyons and Parks trip for us, so I'll try to catch a show, see the hotels, etc. Can't fault a knitter for trying!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow Las Vegan! This is a great site with lots of friendly, helpful and most complimentary people. Glad you joined us!


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Welcome from Mn. A former Iowan


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Obsessed said:


> Not a gambler! This is tail end of Canyons and Parks trip for us, so I'll try to catch a show, see the hotels, etc. Can't fault a knitter for trying!


I see. There are many things to do in the area besides gamble....helicopter ride into the Grand Canyon, or donkey ride into the Grand Canyon--knitting might be difficult on the donkey though! The last time we went, we forgot to go to the Pawn Shop that's on tv. That was one of DH's favorite programs, and he wanted to go and we forgot all about it. My friend will be there in November for a national cooking contest, wish I could go. Also, check out my avatar. You can have your picture taken with ONE MILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello and welcome fron Northern Virginia!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

kathycam said:


> I see. There are many things to do in the area besides gamble....helicopter ride into the Grand Canyon, or donkey ride into the Grand Canyon--knitting might be difficult on the donkey though! The last time we went, we forgot to go to the Pawn Shop that's on tv. That was one of DH's favorite programs, and he wanted to go and we forgot all about it. My friend will be there in November for a national cooking contest, wish I could go. Also, check out my avatar. You can have your picture taken with ONE MILLION DOLLARS!


Cool! The Pawn Shop is on our list (DH loves it too) as is the neon sign graveyard!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## Khloe (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello from the Midwest! Illinois! Welcome!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome from South Florida!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan. I thought you lived in Paradise, Michigan


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome from PA


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello from Mich. I got married in Las Vegas on New Years Eve 1966.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello from North Carolina. You'll love it here on KP.


----------

